# do you use gnupg, pgp



## graudeejs (Aug 5, 2009)

I was wondering how many of you know what *gnupg* and *pgp* is and how many of you use it.

If you don't know what gnupg is, you can get info here:
http://www.gnupg.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy


----------



## roddierod (Aug 5, 2009)

I used to use gnupg on my email to sign and encrypt, but most people I email have no clue about such things, so I stopped.

Although I still maintain my keys


----------



## Voltar (Aug 5, 2009)

I voted yes as I know what they are and have used them occasionally, however I don't use them religiously.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 5, 2009)

I sign my e-mail (using Mutt), but the people I send mail to don't know a thing about GnuPG/PGP.


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 5, 2009)

I sign ALL my email but encrypt to only a few.

I love gnupg! I have recently bought myself the new OpenPGP 2.0 smartcard which I can't wait to use. It can store keys up to 3072bit on them.


----------



## renice (Aug 5, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> I sign my e-mail (using Mutt), but the people I send mail to don't know a thing about GnuPG/PGP.



I sign my mails even too but there's only a few people who know about that. But I think sending signed mails can be a good venture to animate some people to think about this stuff


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 5, 2009)

We all could add to our signature something like this:

```
protect your privacy you gnupg
read more:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy
```

I always sign e-mails, unless I'm other PC, where I have no access to my pgp files....
also I don't sing pr's that I send with gtk-send-pr


----------



## roddierod (Aug 6, 2009)

renice said:
			
		

> I sign my mails even too but there's only a few people who know about that. But I think sending signed mails can be a good venture to animate some people to think about this stuff



I tried this philosophy for awhile. Between explaining that the email I sent wasn't blank, but that you had to scroll down because I don't top post (then explaining what top posting was) and explain what gpg was to the same people over and over - I just gave up. I tried for about a year but it was just too much of an added headache.


----------

